# The SHOWOFF your desktop thread.



## ram22693 (Jul 19, 2012)

I searched around the forum and couldn't find one of these! 

So let me start one myself and show off my current desktop: 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8021/7604230096_3dcb6e91d0_h.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8155/7604227398_5e9f3a6e77_h.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8151/7604231932_fa74bf6b91_h.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8009/7604234252_661b828b3d_h.jpg

WIN 7 Ultimate 64 bit on rainmeter TESV-V2 skin.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 20, 2012)

It would have been desktop screen showoff thread.
My all PCs have messy desktop. Not worth showing off.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 20, 2012)

I have RainMeter Themes from likes of DeviantArt and looks killer on Win7.
Gonna upload them Tommorow. 
The Xp screen is too much messed up though.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 20, 2012)

Btw, guys if you are looking for fantastic looking game wallpapers go to Dead End Thrills | The Art Of Gaming .


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 21, 2012)

@ram22693: what is that theme? I mean how did you manage to change the icon style like that? I really like that.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 21, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> @ram22693: what is that theme? I mean how did you manage to change the icon style like that? I really like that.



Here you go: Rainmeter Tutorial: A Desktop Customization Program - Skyrim Theme! - YouTube


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the link.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Thanks for the link.



No problem, btw, go to deviantart and search for rainmeter themes, you have some stunning ones available apart from this skyrim theme.


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 23, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> It would have been desktop screen showoff thread.
> My all PCs have messy desktop. Not worth showing off.



So how many pc you have dude?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 25, 2012)

MY DESKTOP PIC
*i.imgur.com/zGaRTl.jpg

icons are hidden.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 2, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> MY DESKTOP PIC
> *i.imgur.com/zGaRTl.jpg
> 
> icons are hidden.



Neat and clean. Like it.  Maybe you should upload the full resolution version.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 22, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/lJytc.png


----------



## akky89 (Aug 27, 2012)

*@aaruni*
Which theme are you using... ???
it looks cool....


----------



## aaruni (Aug 27, 2012)

Using rainmeter. Got the skyrim theme:


> Here you go: Rainmeter Tutorial: A Desktop Customization Program - Skyrim Theme! - YouTube



apart from that got a cs:go image from google images.
Compiled a custom uptime display, and downloaded the minimalistic clock.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 16, 2012)

The Molecular Desktop... 

*i.imgur.com/wujaK.jpg


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 16, 2012)

Some awesome dekstops there. One question- do these fancy desktops affect the boot up time?


----------



## aaruni (Sep 16, 2012)

doesn't affect me.... maybe it will depend on your rig.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 16, 2012)

aaruni said:


> nice!



Thanks



Abhishek Nama said:


> Some awesome dekstops there. One question- do these fancy desktops affect the boot up time?



Will depend on your rig. If you have sandy bridge with 4GB of RAM the delay will be just 2-3 seconds. totally worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 16, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Will depend on your rig. If you have sandy bridge with 4GB of RAM the delay will be just 2-3 seconds. totally worth it in my opinion.



Yes, I have the Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 and 4gb Ram. I think it won't be a problem.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 16, 2012)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Yes, I have the Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 and 4gb Ram. I think it won't be a problem.



Yeah,won't be a problem. Give it a try and if you find it is affecting your performance too much,you could always remove it.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Sep 21, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Yeah,won't be a problem. Give it a try and if you find it is affecting your performance too much,you could always remove it.



Well.. in that case Rainmeter here I come..


----------



## loki23 (Sep 27, 2012)

mine


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 2, 2012)

*Just For Fun and TimePass* 

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t474/devyam/Photobucket%20Desktop%20-%20WIN-DEEPSERVER/Photobucket%20server%20public/mydesktopf2.jpg

For Higher Resolution :
My Desktop in High Resolution


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 6, 2012)

Done with the help of rainmeter..wallpaper is from the pack by "bloop"..used various themes together..simple,efficient and looks good


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

Dhirajthefreak said:


> So how many pc you have dude?



4. For different purposes.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 9, 2012)

*tpspic.me/i/DomGJ.jpg


I usually don't keep bright wallpapers but the theme requires one for the widgets , it is not visible on a dark background


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 9, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/blUra.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

^^GOo d one bro


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 9, 2012)

^^ Thanks Man.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> ^^ Thanks Man.


BTW Which theme or app is it.. I seriously Want it


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 9, 2012)

Rainmeter with a combo of different skins.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 9, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Rainmeter with a combo of different skins.


Searched an hour for Good skins couldn't find any good ones.. BTW Whats the skins u using?


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ Ominomo.Illustro,Obsidian,Simple Media


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 11, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> ^^ Ominomo.Illustro,Obsidian,Simple Media


Thanks BTW How to remove default TASK BAR?


----------



## lovedonator (Oct 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Thanks BTW How to remove default TASK BAR?



Right click on Task Bar, <properties<Auto Hide task bar


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 11, 2012)

Installed fedora 17 in newly assembled PC.
*imageshack.us/a/img17/5007/snapshot1jc.png

Simple, nothing outrageous, just up to date system with some necessary apps installed.


----------



## april (Oct 11, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> installed fedora 17 in newly assembled pc.
> *imageshack.us/a/img17/5007/snapshot1jc.png
> 
> simple, nothing outrageous, just up to date system with some necessary apps installed.


    a.w.e.s.o.m.e.

    I've gotta get me one of these!


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ COngrats. I too installed. I am having a difficulty in running my data card. And where are the multiple desktops and desktop effects ?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 15, 2012)

^^ Desktop effects? What is the need? 
I like to run everything simple. Being flashy sometimes cause problem.


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 15, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/tQIZV.jpg
Rainmeter


----------



## shanthi (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing all your wallpaper, everything looks great


----------



## Vyom93 (Jan 9, 2013)

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/2610/55726361.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Rainmeter theme made by me


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

plz tell me some software to customize windows looks.....


----------



## d3p (May 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> plz tell me some software to customize windows looks.....



Get Rainmeter & visit Customize.org.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> Get Rainmeter & visit Customize.org.



wel i don't know how to use it i got how to enable themes but how to disable windows default themes??


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> *i.imgur.com/tQIZV.jpg
> Rainmeter



win 8 ??



ram22693 said:


> I searched around the forum and couldn't find one of these!
> 
> So let me start one myself and show off my current desktop:
> 
> ...



You bought photoshop ????


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2013)

here is mine  I keep it clean 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10276&d=1367608884


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

^^too clean to be true..
hahaha


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^too clean to be true..
> hahaha



that IS my desktop..


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

really  ??? no icons ????

that black must be saving a lot of electricity..
isn't it ??


----------



## RCuber (May 4, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> really  ??? no icons ????
> 
> that black must be saving a lot of electricity..
> isn't it ??



not really.. I don't store anything on my desktop screen.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 4, 2013)

*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/desktop_zpsc4545d07.jpg


Once upon a time,i used to run rainmeter too...
then i uninstalled the thing because it made my PC slow after boot-up :X


----------



## rst (May 4, 2013)

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/8933/screen6k.png

window 7 desktop


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

i would suggest you guys to use small icons for the taskbar..
it will make the look better, i think..


----------



## rst (May 4, 2013)

Yeah
May be
But I like medium size icons


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 4, 2013)

yeah..
i was just sayin..


----------



## ratul (May 4, 2013)

here's mine, not too flashy, just hate anything bloated like rainmeter running on my desktop..
*i.imgur.com/YiH64zD.jpg​


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

Once upon a time, my desktop was fully loaded with even small icons.. now after formatting for the hundredth time , i have ignored that practice and i also had 3D cube installed on my desktop that was cool ...


----------



## rst (May 5, 2013)

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/9017/win8h.png

window 8 desktop


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 5, 2013)

Mine:-




Shiva


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 5, 2013)

^how..... did......... you get the skyrim UI


----------



## rst (May 5, 2013)

^ What is shocking in it ??

 *img703.imageshack.us/img703/6241/win72.png


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^how..... did......... you get the skyrim UI



its rainmeter and you can download skyrim skin for rainmeter from deviantart.com.
btw my desktop,
*imageshack.us/a/img542/5585/desktop2013050515110339.jpg
simple 

old desktop,
*imageshack.us/a/img706/2131/desktop2012080713170607.jpg


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 5, 2013)

@sukesh : please mention the themes and extra gadgets used..


----------



## Mr.Reese (May 5, 2013)

MY Desktop


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 5, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> @sukesh : please mention the themes and extra gadgets used..



i don't remember those themes name bro,is it ok if i give you all the themes i have?
btw its rainmeter.


----------



## riturajsharma19 (May 5, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 5, 2013)

Its amazing to c how this thread became alive but no body answered my question


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 5, 2013)

^^
custopacks-to change win 7 theme or you can download themes from deviantart.com and rainmeter.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 6, 2013)

Mine *lh5.googleusercontent.com/-3y4zOte7iTc/TmtRYlMa51I/AAAAAAAAALk/RnQJROeB8_g/w901-h507/Screen+shot+2011-09-10+at+3.50.32+PM.png


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 6, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> i don't remember those themes name bro,is it ok if i give you all the themes i have?
> btw its rainmeter.



great.. 
upload it on Dropbox and share the link here so that others can enjoy too..



riturajsharma19 said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 10303



great..
removed the icons from the desktop and set them on the taskbar instead..
good idea..



Ayuclack said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that only a mac theme ?? or is it original mac


----------



## Ayuclack (May 6, 2013)

Yo Mac OS X Mountain Lion !!! iMac 2012!!


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 7, 2013)

here's one more ,
*imageshack.us/a/img571/4480/desktop2013050700405341.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img850/4236/desktop2013050700423184.jpg

Ok here's the link for the themes I have,
credit goes to original author


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 7, 2013)

Guys ,

Made my own skin. Watched a few tutorials and tried.First attempt. Please comment and provide feedback.if you find any bugs please post so i can change.
The launcher is inspired by*the skyrim launcher and the rest are mine. A very basic look. 

*www.dropbox.com/s/e5xpwtwsmaa75n9/Sk Desktop_2.0.rmskin

View attachment 10380

Edit: Removed Bugs and Posted V1.5
EDIT2: Changed coding and improved UI , added ram bar ( v 2.0 )
Edit3: Added Screenshot of desktop


Shiva


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 8, 2013)

^^
screenshot plz, buddy.


----------



## Aravind92 (May 8, 2013)

My Desktop with simple personalizations...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 8, 2013)

added screenshot.

Shiva


----------



## sukesh1090 (May 8, 2013)

^^thanks for adding but attachment is not working.


----------



## .jRay. (May 8, 2013)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/05/09/udy7uvys.jpg


Rainmeter:tron skin with assassins creed wp. Looks good


----------



## Ayuclack (May 8, 2013)

From One Of My Friend On FB !! Here 

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/946127_10151629055839859_734488884_n.jpg


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 9, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^thanks for adding but attachment is not working.



What error?? it works fine on my computer.

Shiva


----------



## arijitsinha (May 9, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> What error?? it works fine on my computer.
> 
> Shiva



Same for me.. saying invalid attachement.



nickaustin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use printscreen feature or snipping tools to post screenshot. not your camera.


----------



## .jRay. (May 11, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Use printscreen feature or snipping tools to post screenshot. not your camera.



*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/05/11/3esa4aha.jpg
Okay!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 18, 2013)

Please follow the first link. It works and downloads for me. The second one doesn't work. I will correct that. The first link contains the Rmskin package .

Shiva


----------



## Ayuclack (May 19, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/7KTqhkml.png

*i.imgur.com/MHA36AEl.png


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2013)

^Thats awesome share the details


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2013)

finally, got the point in keeping your desktop clear..
i did away with all the icons..
looks really awesome


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> SINP


Wrong thread buddy 
Here is the correct one :- LINK


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2013)

@pratyush : what you quoted : SINP 

is it 
Saha Institute of Nuclear Physics ???


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 4, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> @pratyush : what you quoted : SINP
> 
> is it
> Saha Institute of Nuclear Physics ???


didn't know we even had something of tat kind in India......


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> @pratyush : what you quoted : SINP


You should have clicked that tiny "view post" button which is blue in color 
BTW it was the sreenshot (Droid)


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry guys didn't know about that thread... Any way its using Cyanogen mod 10.1 on xperia S ... The background has the CyanogenMod wallpaper..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ayuclack said:


> Sorry guys didn't know about that thread... Any way its using Cyanogen mod 10.1 on xperia S ... The background has the CyanogenMod wallpaper..


And I thought you got N4


----------



## RCuber (Jun 6, 2013)

I found a wallpaper worth using  

*i.imgur.com/e3jBdW0.jpg


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> And I thought you got N4



Soon !!


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 6, 2013)

hey guys sorry for bit offtopic
I want to use rainmeter with skyrim or ironman jarwis like themes but when i downloaded it tell me download c++ 2012 sp1(or 2) whats that ive tried it in pc nothing happened after downloading.
Will it harm my any system file what to do now (I am using Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit)
it would be good if soneone provide a best guide for rainmeter and skins.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2013)

post disappeared. 

*
Start*

*i.imgur.com/pJjkq9E.png


Desktop 

*i.imgur.com/D3RlyZk.jpg


----------



## josin (Jul 17, 2013)

rain-meter with rocket dock.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 27, 2013)

*Re: Reasons why the desktop isn't dead*



hp-india said:


> Storage, ergonomics, large screens and more. Help us name more reasons why the desktop isn't dead - *bit.ly/VTygcg



No Advertising allowed,Beech.
Reported.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 30, 2013)

Green claws

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/dk_zps4a158d93.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Green claws
> 
> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/dk_zps4a158d93.jpg



wow is that windows??

if yes can u tell me where u got it??(this theme)


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 30, 2013)

its rainmeter+shield os + avengers + glossy + blue afterburn, used and edited codes to sync with GPU temp and wifi. Now the tricky part is the green color, the original skin comes with a variant of  3  colors orange, rd and blue, i did override it with PAINT.net  its win 8 only


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> its rainmeter+shield os + avengers + glossy + blue afterburn, used and edited codes to sync with GPU temp and wifi. Now the tricky part is the green color, the original skin comes with a variant of  3  colors orange, rd and blue, i did override it with PAINT.net  its win 8 only



i think u lost me at shield os thingy lol XD


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 30, 2013)

this is a theme. now using rainmeter, u can mix skins up, here skins means widgets, with all the little things out there starting from clocks and shield ÓS logo and pretty much everything, u only need to install rainmeter, import skins into them, edit the ini file and mix up combinations of skins (again read widgets ) to make a feel out of your own imagination.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 30, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> this is a theme. now using rainmeter, u can mix skins up, here skins means widgets, with all the little things out there starting from clocks and shield ÓS logo and pretty much everything, u only need to install rainmeter, import skins into them, edit the ini file and mix up combinations of skins (again read widgets ) to make a feel out of your own imagination.



i think it will help a lot if u could open a new thread to explain the working of rainmeter i have installed it long back but didn't know how to use it ( ya i know m a complete noob at this)..........


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i think it will help a lot if u could open a new thread to explain the working of rainmeter i have installed it long back but didn't know how to use it ( ya i know m a complete noob at this)..........



will do in tutorial section.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 1, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> will do in tutorial section.



waiting for that.......


----------



## abhijeet.ak (Nov 21, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Green claws
> 
> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/dk_zps4a158d93.jpg



That's one awe sum looking desktop man...  m drooling....


----------



## chetan m (Nov 27, 2013)

Mine...


----------



## aaruni (Dec 1, 2013)

Ubuntu 12.04, with Unity, and conky

*edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=1O30


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2013)

aaruni said:


> Ubuntu 12.04, with Unity, and conky
> 
> *edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=1O30



This desktop is very nice and neat looking. Less icons on the desktop is also very good looking.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 2, 2013)

bavusani said:


> This desktop is very nice and neat looking. Less icons on the desktop is also very good looking.



Its minimalistic, and the notification pop-ups give all the info needed, like new email, new IM, next song in playlist (as shown in pic), etc.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 2, 2013)

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/rain_zpsa68522f2.jpg


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Dec 4, 2013)

:drool: how did you you that? Any links?

Shiva


----------



## HBK007 (Dec 4, 2013)

The Dark Knight Rises.......


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> will do in tutorial section.



still waiting for this..........


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 6, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> still waiting for this..........



am so sorry, will definitly do by monday. totally busy, a tutorial ought to be very detailed. gathering proper snaps and writeups, half done.

meanwhile gagan, download this and get ready, you can get your hands on too and play around.

*rainmeter.net/cms/

also get paint.net, it will come useful when i tell you how, it needs .NET framework, easily available on below site.

*www.getpaint.net/download.html


----------



## threeonethree (Dec 6, 2013)

Presenting "Seasons"

Click on it for full screen.

*s15.postimg.org/q04483buf/desktop.jpg


LInux Mint cinnamon + Cairo Dock + couple of widgets and a wallpaper.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 7, 2013)

threeonethree said:


> Presenting "Seasons"
> 
> Click on it for full screen.
> 
> ...



i had this wallpaper on my PS3.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 7, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> am so sorry, will definitly do by monday. totally busy, a tutorial ought to be very detailed. gathering proper snaps and writeups, half done.
> 
> meanwhile gagan, download this and get ready, you can get your hands on too and play around.
> 
> ...



already have rainmeter and downloaded paint.net.....


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 9, 2013)

oops many peoples here are shocking like hell 

just google "rainmeter skins : deviantART"
there are tons of skins available most of them are easy to use...


----------



## rockfella (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks for this thread. Experimenting begins now...


----------



## BhargavJ (Dec 9, 2013)

aaruni said:


> Ubuntu 12.04, with Unity, and conky
> 
> *edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=1O30



Is there Conky for Windows?


----------



## nisargshah95 (Dec 17, 2013)

Here's mine  Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 (It's Saucy!)

*s28.postimg.org/zdkwt0pct/Screenshot_from_2013_12_17_13_06_36.png


----------



## sharang.d (Dec 17, 2013)

^Wallpaper please!


----------



## nisargshah95 (Dec 17, 2013)

sharang.d said:


> ^Wallpaper please!


Got it and many other from 20+ Awesome Geek Wallpapers For All Geeks & Nerds - Stugon


----------



## sharang.d (Dec 18, 2013)

nisargshah95 said:


> Got it and many other from 20+ Awesome Geek Wallpapers For All Geeks & Nerds - Stugon



Thanks!


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 22, 2013)

Wisp theme from Rainmeter


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 22, 2013)

Any beautiful themes for Windows 7 SP1 from deviantart that has an installer.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2013)

what do you mean by installer?just download & install rainmeter then download any rainmeter skin(like wisp posted above) from deviantart & double click to install/load it.your system is powerful enough so try heavy animation skins to see some nice visual effects.


----------



## T!M3 (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## ariftwister (Jan 22, 2014)

^ It's OMNIMO right? I once setup this but system resource widget didn't work.


----------



## T!M3 (Feb 4, 2014)

^Yeah, it's OMNIMO and you could PM OMNIMO support at youtube for help.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 4, 2014)

Mine! 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13490&d=1391504945

View attachment 13490

Shiva


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Feb 28, 2014)

^nice wall


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 25, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13971&d=1395757728



Shiva


----------



## aaruni (Mar 25, 2014)

My new desktop look!

*edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=W4F1

It also plays this file whenever I login!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 21, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/t6cznX9.jpg


----------



## deta (Apr 24, 2014)

which theme is this ?


----------



## HBK007 (Apr 30, 2014)

deta said:


> which theme is this ?


I bet it's SERENITY for Rainmeter but I don't know about the music and the rss feeds skin but they seem to be another Rainmeter theme as well.
Link for SERENITY: *customize.org/rainmeter/skins/87801


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 30, 2014)

Guys any suggestion for rainmeter skin which has cpu,gpu temp & usage?


----------



## HBK007 (May 26, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Guys any suggestion for rainmeter skin which has cpu,gpu temp & usage?



The best skin for your needs would be wisp........ *fiizzion.deviantart.com/art/Wisp-v2-4-2-for-Rainmeter-385708923
you will need to download additional programs to monior your resources but don't worry the config dialog will tell you everything you need to know.

My Setup:
View attachment 14420
*i.imgur.com/rnZ9cyl.jpg?1


----------



## vis (May 26, 2014)

My boring desktop 
*i2.minus.com/iKPJcIuNul2bU.png


----------



## ariftwister (May 27, 2014)

vis said:


> My boring desktop
> *i2.minus.com/iKPJcIuNul2bU.png



No icons? Neat :thumbup:


----------



## aaruni (May 27, 2014)

Mine : 

*edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=7FXL


----------



## tech0freak0 (May 27, 2014)

My Simple Minimalist Destop
View attachment 14427


----------



## ankush28 (May 27, 2014)

My current desktop has nothing to show off 
Default Ubuntu 14.04 wallpaper+Unity+no Icons.


Anybody knows alternative to Rainmeter for linux?


----------



## HBK007 (May 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> My current desktop has nothing to show off
> Default Ubuntu 14.04 wallpaper+Unity+no Icons.
> 
> 
> Anybody knows alternative to Rainmeter for linux?



conky is a possible contender...... Altough some find setting it up too much of a hassle but you can use conky manager which is a quite neat and easy-to-use tool.....
*www.webupd8.org/2013/07/conky-manager-gui-for-managing-conky.html


----------



## TheSloth (May 29, 2014)

isn't rainmeter themes are heavy on system? Since I play games(like FIFA14) i don't use rainmeter.


----------



## HBK007 (May 30, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> isn't rainmeter themes are heavy on system? Since I play games(like FIFA14) i don't use rainmeter.


Don't think so......
*i.imgur.com/eaFmahu.png
*{The system monitoring applications also use some memory but that is also very less}*
*But if you do find it affecting your system performance you can always close it by using the icon on the notification tray........*
*i.imgur.com/oYAIwxW.png


----------



## ankush28 (May 30, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> isn't rainmeter themes are heavy on system? Since I play games(like FIFA14) i don't use rainmeter.



I always turn off this things before starting game.( e.g. turning of antivirus, rainmeter, switching to windows classic  ) this way I can run CoD MW series on HD 4000


----------



## TheSloth (May 30, 2014)

that's what i meant, *8000K of memory isn't much*?
I have 6GB RAM.
Also I feel lazy to turn off and on again and again whenever I have to play games. I use avast so keep it running in background whenever I play games.


----------



## HBK007 (May 31, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> that's what i meant, *8000K of memory isn't much*?
> I have 6GB RAM.
> Also I feel lazy to turn off and on again and again whenever I have to play games. I use avast so keep it running in background whenever I play games.



Well it's your choice...........
But do remember that your antivirus, bluetooth, media players when idle all take the same memory and applications like google drive, web browsers, bittorent sync all use up more than 20000k of memory.......


----------



## TheSloth (May 31, 2014)

yeah i know that yaar. Thats why I keep as much low apps running in background as possible while playing game. 
Actually I want to use rainmeter thats why I posted here. Any good lightweight theme if you guys know?

Also, 10000k memory won't affect my game? If not then I'll install good themes


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 1, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> yeah i know that yaar. Thats why I keep as much low apps running in background as possible while playing game.
> Actually I want to use rainmeter thats why I posted here. Any good lightweight theme if you guys know?
> 
> Also, 10000k memory won't affect my game? If not then I'll install good themes



Simply Nova V2 is a nice and light skin... *nova-7-sev-dd.deviantart.com/art/Simply-Nova-Ver-2-0-270551439
Check out this video: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVJEXeZy47E
As per your second question I don't think Rainmeter will slow down your games if you have 6 gigs of RAM and you can always use Game Booster for one click performance boost IMHO.
PS: I also don't think you will get that much memory use because I mix and match skins and have installed quite a lot of them and was also running the BETA version.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 1, 2014)

HBK007 said:


> Simply Nova V2 is a nice and light skin... *nova-7-sev-dd.deviantart.com/art/Simply-Nova-Ver-2-0-270551439
> Check out this video: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVJEXeZy47E
> As per your second question I don't think Rainmeter will slow down your games if you have 6 gigs of RAM and you can always use Game Booster for one click performance boost IMHO.
> PS: I also don't think you will get that much memory use because I mix and match skins and have installed quite a lot of them and was also running the BETA version.



Thanks man. I'll try then for sure.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 6, 2014)

after seeing (about) rainmeter here long ago, i finally gave it a go after reformatting my PC (which was long overdue):

*​**i.imgur.com/IYVuZFs.jpg



no prize for guessing the theme.


----------



## HBK007 (Jul 6, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> after seeing (about) rainmeter here long ago, i finally gave it a go after reformatting my PC (which was long overdue):
> 
> *​**i.imgur.com/IYVuZFs.jpg
> 
> ...


That looks killer but please change the disks skin which I believe is from the default illustro skin.....


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 6, 2014)

HBK007 said:


> That looks killer but please change the disks skin which I believe is from the default illustro skin.....



thanks! i tried a couple of them, but they wouldn't let me click and open the respective partitions, so reverted to the illustro skin. can you please recommend one?


----------



## funskar (Jul 6, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> after seeing (about) rainmeter here long ago, i finally gave it a go after reformatting my PC (which was long overdue):
> 
> *​**i.imgur.com/IYVuZFs.jpg
> 
> ...



nyc..

give this rainmeter themepack


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 6, 2014)

funskar said:


> nyc..
> 
> give this rainmeter themepack



the *clock */ alternative *clock

*the RAM, CPU and other *meters

date, time

shutdown bar *(not mine, but i recommend this)

HDD meters from illustro itself

*wallpaper*

for dock, could use any, xwindows, objectdock, rk launcher, appetizer, winstep, many are there.

- - - Updated - - -

@HBK007 - could you pls tell how you changed the system icons in your wisp skin? those batman icons on the taskbar.


----------



## HBK007 (Jul 7, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> thanks! i tried a couple of them, but they wouldn't let me click and open the respective partitions, so reverted to the illustro skin. can you please recommend one?


The one from Simply Nova V2 is nice and with some tweaking you can change it's colour to match it's theme. Also you can try out the one with the wisp skin but AFAIK it can only display two volumes....


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 7, 2014)

HBK007 said:


> The one from Simply Nova V2 is nice and with some tweaking you can change it's colour to match it's theme. Also you can try out the one with the wisp skin but AFAIK it can only display two volumes....



thank you! will check both (IMO, there should be some instructions in the wisp ini file for disks on how to add more labels. i will check that and confirm later here).


----------



## adharSrivasatava (Jul 9, 2014)

*scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/t1.0-9/10492145_854276041268693_6948172223021274381_n.jpg

Even I can't beleive I created this


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 12, 2014)

adharSrivasatava said:


> Even I can't beleive I created this



hehe. nice!
there's one such skin shown in the previous pages of this thread too.

- - - Updated - - -



HBK007 said:


> The one from Simply Nova V2 is nice and with some tweaking you can change it's colour to match it's theme. Also you can try out the one with the wisp skin but AFAIK it can only display two volumes....



changed the HDD-meters (simply nova v2). found that i already had downloaded the skin, but hadn't installed it. the default colour-scheme matches with my present skin, so didn't change. just tweaked the ini file to display all my HDD partitions correctly.

*i.imgur.com/dQWWmWh.jpg


----------



## HBK007 (Jul 13, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> hehe. nice!
> there's one such skin shown in the previous pages of this thread too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Good jb that is the way to go.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 13, 2014)

^^ thanks!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 15, 2014)

going with the season, changed! 

*i.imgur.com/h5PATAc.jpg

clean, & simple.

skin (was thinking of using this since some time)
HDD meter


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

haha, through my use of computers, mobiles etc., I've rarely used a Wallpaper outside of the default ones available. Some sort of lame record.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 21, 2014)

I like it clean and simple 

*s29.postimg.org/q2l0d2vjb/Untitled.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Jul 21, 2014)

my elitebook's desktop
*i.imgur.com/OzNO8w1.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

a little GOT

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/Untitled_zps3dad31ea.jpg


A lil watchdogs. 2nd wallpaper is in-game SS.

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/wd1_zps68b891bb.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/wd2_zps514af9d5.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 22, 2014)

^^ nice. rainmeter?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 23, 2014)

^^ Rainmeter yes.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 23, 2014)

My plain desktop 
*i.imgur.com/HfMqwtL.png


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 29, 2014)

new one here, with omnimo ('oxygen' package) running with rainmeter:

*i.imgur.com/4eHFnFT.jpg



a strange thing noticed by me. i had uninstalled and reinstalled my AV program to a different location. post that, i noticed an immediate delay in boot time (ie, the time after booting up when the system/screen gets ready). dont know why that happened. following that, i disabled rainmeter from start-up, and now manually start it after my PC boots up. earlier, ie, before shuffling the AV, it wasn't like that.

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> a little GOT
> A lil watchdogs. 2nd wallpaper is in-game SS.



could you please tell from where do we get games/movies/tv shows-specific skins?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 30, 2014)

^^ no specific sites. Search....a lot, that's how I do.


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 10, 2014)

*s26.postimg.org/orlnmaobd/Untitled.png


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 15, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/gtRbXzI.png


Credits - Used this website to find hex code of wallpaper


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 1, 2014)

^^ nice!

-----------------------

*i.imgur.com/DF5yQ4J.jpg



*i.imgur.com/KIhMBuP.jpg


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 1, 2014)

*s26.postimg.org/gi84uhoux/Capture.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 1, 2014)

is that a dock in the image above? which one?


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 1, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> is that a dock in the image above? which one?



it's Circle Dock


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 1, 2014)

oh yes! had read about it long back. thanks. will try it.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Came across Rainmeter last week. Here's what I  have right now on Windows 7.
The Wallpapers keep changing though all have the same style.

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Desktop_zpscd5b49a8.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/Desktop2_zpsa81e251c.jpg



GhorMaanas said:


> new one here, with omnimo ('oxygen' package) running with rainmeter:



I like your skin, specially the bottom taskbar.
I still need to figure something about my taskbar. It looks boring right now, but I still don't want to change the way it functions.

 [MENTION=265475]anikkket[/MENTION] - Nice, Why keep the Recycle bin icon at top left ?


----------



## beingGamer (Sep 2, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> [MENTION=265475]anikkket[/MENTION] - Nice, Why keep the Recycle bin icon at top left ?



Its the default location. haven't touched it till now.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 2, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Came across Rainmeter last week. Here's what I  have right now on Windows 7.
> The Wallpapers keep changing though all have the same style.
> 
> I like your skin, specially the bottom taskbar.
> I still need to figure something about my taskbar. It looks boring right now, but I still don't want to change the way it functions.



your desktop-skin is nice too. which skin with omnimo?
and how did you manage to place those minimised windows/pinned programs to the middle of the taskbar?
and the dock at the top of the screen? its another dock, apart from rocketdock?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 2, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> your desktop-skin is nice too. which skin with omnimo?


Thanks, Space Skin



GhorMaanas said:


> and how did you manage to place those minimised windows/pinned programs to the middle of the taskbar?



By creating a new tool bar on the left side, point it at a  folder & hide the text, adjust width so that windows appear at the center.
Nothing extra needed, its easy, I haven't yet seen how it looks with many windows. 

I'm not used to it though, everytime I keep looking at the left then I realize its at the center.




GhorMaanas said:


> and the dock at the top of the screen? its another dock, apart from rocketdock?


Not a dock, it comes with space skin.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 3, 2014)

alright. got it. thanks.
even i have recently started using my default windows taskbar at the left, and sometimes out of habit, i momentarily take the cursor down to open minimised windows at the bottom.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 28, 2014)

So I revamped it again... This time I am trying dock. I think I might stick to this config.
*s15.postimg.org/iyz9t5sp7/Screenshot_from_2014_09_28_21_57_15.png


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Oct 2, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> So I revamped it again... This time I am trying dock. I think I might stick to this config.
> *s15.postimg.org/iyz9t5sp7/Screenshot_from_2014_09_28_21_57_15.png



i really liked the flat icons.. and computerized widgets... can I get a tutorial on this ?


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 2, 2014)

@ankush28 could you share widget you used, its really awesome

- - - Updated - - -

Here my Desktop minimalistic "Sky Aura"View attachment 14834:
*flic.kr/p/pur1Xp


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 2, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> @ankush28 could you share widget you used, its really awesome


I've used Conky (Its like Rainmeter for Linux/GNU) - Conky - Home
Theme is from - TeeJee Tech: Conky Manager v2 Themes



abhigeek said:


> Here my Desktop minimalistic "Sky Aura"View attachment 14834:
> *flic.kr/p/pur1Xp


Nice wallpaper! You are using docky?

Offtopic - I see spotify. Spotify preview is like heaven on linux (If you know what I mean)


emailvarunchandak said:


> i really liked the flat icons.. and computerized widgets... can I get a tutorial on this ?



Refer what I posted above ^^ to get that widget

For flat icons and theme watch my video  (All terminal commands are available in video description )
[YOUTUBE]cPwC4j0v_S0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2015)

Witcher 3 Desktop

*i.imgur.com/hk47q01.jpg


----------



## rowdy (Jun 9, 2015)

^^boring.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 12, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> I've used Conky (Its like Rainmeter for Linux/GNU) - Conky - Home
> Theme is from - TeeJee Tech: Conky Manager v2 Themes
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like Android 5.0 Lollipop for some reason  
The icons I mean


----------

